

Why I use Make - rubikscube
http://www.broadcastingadam.com/2015/05/why-i-use-make

======
gct
If you're not using whatever build system was just invented three days ago,
you're obviously not a real developer /s

------
aminorex
make is portable efficient versatile and simple. unlike imake, cmake, scons,
waf, automake, autoconf, ... ad NAUSEAM.

